# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Do sit down.....

## BabaYaga

*Стул* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Складной стул* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Табурет*  ::   
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Кресло* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Плетеное кресло* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Кресло-качалка* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Стул на роликах* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Шезлонг* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Диван* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Трон* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Катапультируемое кресло*     ::

----------


## s2c

Thanks.  I've learned and I've laughed.    ::

----------


## Ramil

Электрический стул

----------


## Lampada

*Скамейка*

----------


## Lampada

*Другая скамейка, она же - лавочка*

----------


## Lampada

*Пуфик*

----------


## Ramil

Пень

----------


## Alware

> *Пуфик*

 это табуретка

----------


## BabaYaga

> <...> Электрический стул

   ::  
Why didn't I think of that one myself?!  *Ramil-BY : 1-0*   ::      

> Originally Posted by Lampada  *Пуфик*   это табуретка

 I would probably say табурет(ка) too about this one.... Not because I speak any kind of good Russian (  ::  ), but because of analogies to words in other languages I know....   ::   
I'd probably call this a пуфик:    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://teos.com.ua/day3d/2004_10_12/ 
"Визуализация и живая фотография 
На реальной фотографии *добавился* *пуфик*, немного изменилась обивка мебели, стульев, чуть отличается рисунок на стенах.  ..."

----------


## Lampada

> I'd probably call this a пуфик:

 И твой тоже пуфик, только более современный.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Памятник табуретке на Таганской улице.    ::    http://www.photobox.ru/gallery/?id=57500

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

для тех, у которых нет стульев  *ПОЛ*

----------


## capecoddah

стул пляжа ? 
Only $129.00 US   ::

----------


## Lampada

> стул пляжа ? 
> Only $129.00 US

 Это шезлонг.

----------


## SSSS

> Originally Posted by capecoddah  стул пляжа ? 
> Only $129.00 US     Это шезлонг.

 Прям по Жванецкому... "Где вы были с 8-и до 11-и?.. - Это полотенце..."

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by capecoddah  стул пляжа ?
> Only $129.00 US     Это шезлонг.   Прям по Жванецкому... "Где вы были с 8-и до 11-и?.. - Это полотенце..."

 Ага, похоже пожалуй.   ::

----------


## capecoddah

Cape Cod Beach Chair Co., NOT Cape Cod Chaize Lounge Co.  http://www.capecodbeachchair.com/

----------


## voshliya

*chaise longue by Le Corbusier,a french architect and designer of the  30ies,50 ies.
A copy is at least 1200€*

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You forgot to give the Russian name for the chair. Like this:  *Пыточный стол*

----------


## Vadim84

It's better to say "пыточный стол"

----------

